# Polishing stainless spreader



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Bought another spreader this week, and am looking to clean it up a bit, replace some things here and there, maybe add a new set of rear lamps. 

Just wondering if you guys use regular stainless polish, or are there some other neat tricks to get the metal cleaned up and shiny?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

just get some stainless polish, and one of those little buff ball things for a drill and go to town.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

Run over it with a steel wool pad, put on a coat of rubbing compound and buff off, next I like to use Brite Max ez cut and a buffer, another coat of ez cut by hand, and a coat of Brite max final shine by hand


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

You guys have way to much time on your hands


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

quigleysiding;1584581 said:


> You guys have way to much time on your hands


I bet his trucks look crazy nice rolling down the road though! Love shined up big rigs!!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

ducaticorse;1584595 said:


> I bet his trucks look crazy nice rolling down the road though! Love shined up big rigs!!


I am sure they do . Me to nothing better than a shiny truck


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

White Diamond Metal polish works great with or without a drill or buffer. A little goes a long way. If you do use power tools be prepared for a chrome spreader...... look them up online or I think Advance Auto carries it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

MARK SUPPLY;1584649 said:


> White Diamond Metal polish works great with or without a drill or buffer. A little goes a long way. If you do use power tools be prepared for a chrome spreader...... look them up online or I think Advance Auto carries it.


Didnt find anything under "chrome spreader"..


----------



## Jim74 (Jul 8, 2012)

Think he meant look up White Diamond metal polish.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

If you really want it to shine use a buffer and airway wheels with rouge bars. Thats what I use to polish the aluminum and stainless on my Peterbilt.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

campkd6;1584719 said:


> If you really want it to shine use a buffer and airway wheels with rouge bars. Thats what I use to polish the aluminum and stainless on my Peterbilt.


I have no idea what any of that means besides the buffer. I have some homework to do..


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Jim74;1584684 said:


> Think he meant look up White Diamond metal polish.


I get it now..


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are some links for you.
http://http://www.zephyrpro40.com/s2/Scripts/default.asp?_vsrefdom=SwiftSolution


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://chromeshopmafia.com/how_to/machine_polishing_with_bar_rouge/


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.zephyrpro40.com/s2/Scripts/default.asp?_vsrefdom=SwiftSolution


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

campkd6;1584799 said:


> http://www.zephyrpro40.com/s2/Scripts/default.asp?_vsrefdom=SwiftSolution


Thank you for taking the time to find those links. I really appreciate that.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

No problem they are where I get a lot of stuff from to do the truck.


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

If you really wanna work your rear off go get yourself a can of Never-dull........


----------



## badgerman (Nov 27, 2012)

We carry this polish/cleaner called colonel brassy this stuff is by far the best ive seen yet it polishes fast and easy. The cleaner can be used on multi surface it will even take rust off from say a reese hitch and it will look new. check it out its good stuff..


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Done a little aluminum polishing, very time consuming.


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

kimber750;1589190 said:


> Done a little aluminum polishing, very time consuming.


You can come down and help polish the Pete if you want.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

campkd6;1597359 said:


> You can come down and help polish the Pete if you want.


Dang!................


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Just saw this, he he.. Polish her up? She'll look the same in 5 years as she does now. Kidding. Stainless always looks great cleaned up. Simple green the hell out of it to cut through all the grease and grime the former lackey owner allowed and I do believe most industrial suppliers would have bars of abrasive in wax for stainless in stick form for a muslim buffing wheel. MSC or Granger come to mind. That was my plan anyway. Guess the Sno-way made it through the big storm. You got her just in time.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

DeereGuy;1601077 said:


> Just saw this, he he.. Polish her up? She'll look the same in 5 years as she does now. Kidding. Stainless always looks great cleaned up. Simple green the hell out of it to cut through all the grease and grime the former lackey owner allowed and I do believe most industrial suppliers would have bars of abrasive in wax for stainless in stick form for a muslim buffing wheel. MSC or Granger come to mind. That was my plan anyway. Guess the Sno-way made it through the big storm. You got her just in time.


First mission was executed the day after I came and got it!, It actually fully paid for itself the same week. We have used it at least 6 times since that week too. Works the balls, nice and quiet. Looking forward to cleaning it up, adding new lights, and replacing the rubber strap mounts..

Going to take the bed off of the pickup you saw, and do a flat bed dump with removable sides. The snow way mounted can fit a full size two stage between it and the cab on my eight foot bed. I am going to make pull out ramps, or otherwise out of sight storage for ramps so it can be a one man service truck. Really looking forward to that project. It will look the nuts with the spreader fully exposed all polished up with some new LED flashers I think.


----------



## DeereGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Plan sounds awesome. Glad it is working out. I did have a little sellers remorse but I am not sure when I will pick up another Truck so it was the best move for the moment, for me. I like flat beds. Welded one up for an 87 Toyota I had. Functional is good. Good luck with it. Sno-Way makes a good basic design. Hard to kill.

Finally had some snow 22"; then we had 6" more Sat. Not sure about you but, Now I'm done and ready for spring.

Swiped the license plate off a lexus front bumper with my 15' tractor blade during the big storm. First time I damaged a car in the 12 years I've been doing this. Lady want a new bumper for a few scratches. Leaving me with a bad taste so Im ready for warmer weather. Tough to make money in this business and a grand gone just like that. I thought her car was a snow drift honestly. Could have totaled it with the 8 ton I was using to push. Feel like ripping the bumper off the next storm to get my money's worth.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, you sound like me regarding getting moneys worth...I need a few more storms to get to where I want to be. Trying to purchase a new to me bucket truck in the spring and a cpl new chain saws, maybe a chipper too. We had 24.9-26 inches here in the city, one salt run, and a 5 inch storm yesterday since last friday. Ill take a half dozen 2-6 inch storms and call it a great winter!!!


----------

